# about a month into flower blueberry & ak48



## maineharvest (Jul 24, 2007)

Starting to form some nice buds.  Anybody grown these strains before?

pic one is the ak48 and the other two are the blueberry.  I bent the stock to the blueberry so now ive got eight colas!!!!   LST is awesome!!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 25, 2007)

lookin mint bud keep it up


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 25, 2007)

man those are some killer looking buds!


----------



## maverick (Aug 9, 2007)

if the first pic is ak48 then av a look at my pics and tell if u think they r the same got my seeds from a mates bag ??


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet looking buds there , main , you got em gone on .. keep on keepin on


----------

